# When do I claim on Travel Insurance?



## nest egg (14 Jun 2020)

Hi, have annual travel insurance with the same company for several years, never made a claim on it before and not sure what the protocol is. We were planning a trip to Portugal in July, booked last December, and are no longer travelling due to the obvious. 

While we've been able to cancel our accommodation, Ryanair are still running the flights, and therefore want to submit a claim for these. Can we do this now, or do we need to wait until the after the flights have run?  Has anyone successfully submitted a claim in similar circumstances recently?


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Jun 2020)

You would need to wait till either the flight is cancelled or the flight date has passed.


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2020)

mojoask said:


> Can we do this now, or do we need to wait until the after the flights have run?



If the flights go ahead, I'm afraid you have no case for claiming on your insurance. Deciding not to travel is not covered.


----------



## nest egg (15 Jun 2020)

On the basis that there's a government advisory notice not to travel for non essential reasons to Portugal, I would think there's a strong case.


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2020)

mojoask said:


> On the basis that there's a government advisory notice not to travel for non essential reasons to Portugal, I would think there's a strong case.



I think there's an expectation that advisory will be lifted on June 29th with the accelerated reopening plan.


----------



## nest egg (18 Jun 2020)

Thanks, if that's the case, then I would be better off trying to reschedule the flights to next year. Let's see what happens.


----------

